# Did everyone survive Christmas?



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

How was your christmas? Mine was quite calm, which is unusual for my family. Made a very nice change! Was not feeling very well now, but im on the mend now so its all good.I worked CHristmas eve and Day though, so less time with the possibility of argueing.Hope yours weren't too bad and that you all got some lovely things!Spliffy!


----------



## Togs (Dec 6, 2002)

Hi, well I'm kinda new around here but I had a nice Christmas. I didn't have to work Christmas Day, or Eve for that matter either. That sucks.


----------



## fiona26 (Dec 12, 2001)

Well I survived Christmas alright but New Year is a different story....


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

LOL Candygirl.I started off the new year well with my head down a toilet for an hour! lol. Well, start as you mean to go on eh?







I worked NY eve and didn't eat apart from a sarnie at lunch. Opps. Finished at 2am and started drinking with the bosses!My stomach has been quite bad the last few days. Might go back to the doc to see what she says. Its not ALL alcohol related. I think its hormone stuff- all related to my period i believe.Hope your all ok!


----------

